

Swiss Fortress -- a review of La Place de la Concorde Suisse - spindritf
http://bldgblog.blogspot.co.uk/2012/06/various-forms-of-lithic-disguise.html

======
stfu
The pictures linked by Bossi in the comment section are really interesting
looking:

[http://www.flickr.com/photos/thisisbossi/3062674949/in/set-7...](http://www.flickr.com/photos/thisisbossi/3062674949/in/set-72157610430130046)

[http://www.flickr.com/photos/thisisbossi/3062675425/in/set-7...](http://www.flickr.com/photos/thisisbossi/3062675425/in/set-72157610430130046)

Quite impressive level of camouflage.

